# Hola from MIA !!



## polobear45 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello beautiful gals and guys !
I am so happy to finally join Specktra .I have been visiting the website for awhile now and got the oppurtunity to register.
My compliments go to all the fabulous faces I have seen .

I have been using MAC FOREVER,almost 10 years and it always seems to amaze me that they still come out great stuff year after year .

In advance ,nice of you to have me here.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!! Im glad you finally decided to join in


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 20, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 21, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2005)

welcome to the wonderful world of Specktra!!! I can't wait to see your FOTD's


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2005)

WELCOME MY FELLOW MIAMIAN! (is that even a word??) u'll love it here!


----------



## polobear45 (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you all very much for the warm welcome .


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra, enjoy your stay!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------

